# Mitsubishi HC5000



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

Are you guys interested in this? I'm stoked. My DVD player is still the old Pioneer DV-05. The fact that this PJ has such a good video processor is very exciting!


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

It looks great for the pricepoint jagman, and can only get better with time


----------

